# Some Seltzers.



## hemihampton (Jul 15, 2020)

Michigan Seltzers. Bad pic. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 16, 2020)

Awesome-love those!  I collect New Hampshire seltzer bottles but I don't think I've found a new one for my collection in about 3 years.


----------

